# luk



## lukas24 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello all am luk :lift:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Mate welcome to the board.

Looking good mate


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

ur arms are massive mate :lift:


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi and welcome.

You look in great shape! How long you been training? and what are your stats?


----------



## lukas24 (Oct 5, 2006)

6 year tranining

i started with 8,5 st

now is 16,5 st so not bad progress ,

bench press 210 kg am from poland but living in uk


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking really big mate with good detail, welcome aboard!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

good size mate, u thinking of doing any shows?


----------



## lukas24 (Oct 5, 2006)

i did bench press competition last year

for shows is to early need put more lean muscle


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I train with some Polish guys sometimes, and they are all big fellas, don't like to train their legs tho'.......lol


----------



## lukas24 (Oct 5, 2006)

i dont like but i train i had injury so naw just pumping the legs all polish big because they use good polish stuff:lift:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

lukas24 said:


> i dont like but i train i had injury so naw just pumping the legs all polish big because they use good polish stuff:lift:


LMAO!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking good Luk...again i agree, HUGE arms!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lukas24 said:


> i dont like but i train i had injury so naw just pumping the legs all polish big because they use good polish stuff:lift:


The ones I know use good British stuff mate


----------



## lukas24 (Oct 5, 2006)

maybe i try soon then i can tell you if its good for me:biggrin:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lukas24 said:


> i dont like but i train i had injury so naw just pumping the legs all polish big because they use good polish stuff:lift:


LOL love it!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL ^^^^ quality


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

DB said:


> LOL love it!


yeah when i read it i get the full accent, good work mate looking good the polish stuff is clearly working well for you! 

Ben


----------



## lukas24 (Oct 5, 2006)

now i want try some english gear:lift:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL ^^^ to compare right?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

lukas24 said:


> now i want try some english gear:lift:


Lol Can't beat comments like that!! quality...


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking big man how old are you


----------



## lukas24 (Oct 5, 2006)

24


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

awsome arms mate.

Next time you are thinking of visiting home let me come with you so i can try some Polish stuff too.


----------



## lukas24 (Oct 5, 2006)

you can get polish stuff in uk its so many polish pepole in every gym so its not problem just ask:biggrin:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

lukas24 said:


> so many polish pepole in every gym so its not problem just ask:biggrin:


lol, very true!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

lukas24 said:


> you can get polish stuff in uk its so many polish pepole in every gym so its not problem just ask:biggrin:


Thanks pal,i will,if it means biceps like Oak tree's!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Good overall shape but the arms are absolutely huge.

Do you site inject them?


----------



## lukas24 (Oct 5, 2006)

no


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Aftershock said:


> Good overall shape but the arms are absolutely huge.
> 
> Do you site inject them?


Isnt that a bit of a myth or does it really make a difference?

I know a guy who jabs his pecs cause he says it makes 'em grow more.

If its true then surely i should have the biggest bum cheeks known to man.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

gentlegiant said:


> Isnt that a bit of a myth or does it really make a difference?
> 
> I know a guy who jabs his pecs cause he says it makes 'em grow more.
> 
> If its true then surely i should have the biggest bum cheeks known to man.


if its a base like test base, tren base or basically anything without an ester attached, the evidence points to yes...

if the stuff has an ester, nope... well just the oil in the muscle will help stretch the fascia a little ...


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

crazycacti said:


> if its a base like test base, tren base or basically anything without an ester attached, the evidence points to yes...
> 
> if the stuff has an ester, nope... well just the oil in the muscle will help stretch the fascia a little ...


:withstupi Pitty most of the esterless suff hurts like hell. :boohoo:


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Aftershock said:


> :withstupi Pitty most of the esterless suff hurts like hell. :boohoo:


lol - i shot some no ester stuff in my bicep about 3 weeks ago to try out, oh hell that was painful! but test base in EO at 100mg/ml is not supposed to be too bad...

my next cycle is test base/m-t/dbol with test e ran in the background... emmm


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lukas24 said:


> i did bench press competition last year
> 
> for shows is to early need put more lean muscle


hey Lukas!

the bench competition you did??

was it in Pontefract?? at the 5 towns bodybuilding competition...?

at the KIKO's night club.??

did two of you friends do it too??


----------



## lukas224 (May 19, 2007)

yes it was me i ve not been using nothing for least 3 months no power nothing but am starting monday 

i change nick i forgot my last password and i cant edit lol


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking good man


----------



## lukas224 (May 19, 2007)

made in poland


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

lukas224 said:


> made in poland


Love it. :biggrin:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL! Love the comments on this thread.


----------



## cfnmsheff (May 24, 2007)

Yeah looking very good. Any pics of the legs to show us how they are coming along?


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

wow u r mahoosive!!!


----------



## lukas224 (May 19, 2007)

new one

1,5 stone heawier like last time


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Still no leg shots mate....lol


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Lookling good fella!!

Get those wheels out tho!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

lets see the quads mate.


----------



## lukas224 (May 19, 2007)

i can see bit of leg:bounce:


----------



## lukas224 (May 19, 2007)

legs are not to bad i try to do pictures soon


----------

